

Show HN: Fuzzbeed, A Buzzfeed Article with GIFs - aditkumar
http://www.fuzzbeed.net/

======
aditkumar
Inspired by the recent spate of markov generated headlines. What if we took it
one step further and tried to automatically generate the content of a Buzzfeed
article? It's harder than it seems. I gave it a shot using the giphy API.
Check out the code here:
[https://github.com/aditkumar/fuzzbeed](https://github.com/aditkumar/fuzzbeed)

